# Filmzitate



## Leschko (1. November 2008)

ich hab hier einfach mal meine lieblings filmzitate zu sammen gefasst! wer lust hat reinlesen und gerne auch ein paar von seine hunzufügen!


snatch
"Wisst ihr was Nemisis bedeutet? "
             " Die gerechte Strafe, in Form einer Vergeltung, effizient ausgeführt durch einen Racheengel. In diesem Fall dargestellt von einem ehrenwerten Dreckskerl...MIR!!! "
- "Du kennst doch die Gypsy-Kanacken, Sol, die packen doch bei jedem Deal 'nen Köter mit drauf."
- "Irgendwie erschließt sich mir jetzt nicht ganz der Zusammenhang zwischen dem Verlust von 10 Riesen, Gorgeous George im Krankenhaus und einem guten Deal!"
- "Und die Tatsache, daß auf Euren Kanonen klar und deutlich 'Replica' steht und auf meiner 'Desert Eagle .50', sollte Euch zu denken geben!"
- "Was ist in dem Wagen?" - "5 Sitze und 'n Lenkrad."
- Erroll:"Hey Fickpflaume! Wer spricht denn mit dir, er hat ihn gefragt, klar!?" - Turkish: "Fickpflaume? Gefällt mir, Erroll! Muss ich mir merken, wenn ich das nächste Mal von deiner Mutter steige."
Turkish: "Okay, ich sage der Hase wird gefickt!" - Mickey: "Was? Richtig gefickt?" 
"Man sollte niemals unterschätzen, wie berechenbar Beschränktheit ist."       
"Du hast alle Eigenschaften eines Hundes… außer Loyalität."  

pulp fiction„

Der Pfad der Gerechten ist zu beiden Seiten gesäumt mit Freveleien der Selbstsüchtigen und der Tyrannei böser Männer. Gesegnet sei der, der im Namen der Barmherzigkeit und des guten Willens die Schwachen durch das Tal der Dunkelheit geleitet. Denn er ist der wahre Hüter seines Bruders und der Retter der verlorenen Kinder. [Und da steht weiter] Ich will große Rachetaten an denen vollführen, die da versuchen meine Brüder zu vergiften und zu vernichten, und mit Grimm werde ich sie strafen, dass sie erfahren sollen: Ich sei der Herr, wenn ich meine Rache an ihnen vollstreckt habe."
"Man weiß immer, dass man jemand ganz Besonderen gefunden hat, wenn man einfach mal für ’nen Augenblick die Schnauze halten und zusammen schweigen kann."
<LI class=zlist>"Ein Schwein frisst und schläft in seiner Scheisse. Ich esse kein Fleisch von einem Tier, dass nicht genug Verstand besitzt, sich aus seinen eigenen Fäkalien zu erheben."
 <LI class=zlist>"Gott könnte aus dem Himmel herabsteigen und meine verdammten Autoschlüssel finden oder Coke in Pepsi verwandel, aber darauf kommt es nicht an."

matrix:

"Es fiel mir auf, als ich versuchte eure Spezies zu klassifizieren. Ihr seid im eigentlichen Sinne keine richtigen Säugetiere! Jedwede Art von Säugern auf diesen Planeten entwickelt instinktiv ein natürliches Gleichgewicht mit ihrer Umgebung. Ihr Menschen aber tut dies nicht. Ihr zieht in ein bestimmtes Gebiet und vermehrt euch bis alle natürlichen Ressourcen erschöpft sind. Und der einzige Weg zu überleben ist die Ausbreitung auf ein anderes Gebiet. Es gibt noch einen Organismus auf diesen Planeten der genauso verfährt. Wissen sie welcher? Das Virus! Der Mensch ist eine Krankheit, das Geschwür dieses Planeten. Ihr seid wie die Pest. Und wir sind die Heilung."



der pate:

"Lüg mich nie wieder an. Du beleidigst meine Intelligenz und erweckst meinen Zorn!"

"Ich mache dir ein Angebot, das du nicht ablehnen kannst..."

riddick:

"Du hast doch keine Angst im Dunkeln, oder? Das Licht tut meinen Augen weh.

simpsons

"Bart, weißt du warum deine Mutter und ich in einem Bett schlafen?" "Weil wir arm sind?" "Haargenau" 

"Dem Fernsehn verdank ich, dass ich nicht mal mehr weiß was vor 8 Minuten war." 

HERR DER RINGE

"Das tun alle, die solche Zeiten erleben, aber es liegt nicht in ihrer Macht, das zu entscheiden. Wir müssen nur entscheiden, was wir mit der Zeit anfangen wollen, die uns gegeben ist." 
"Ein Zauberer kommt nie zu spät... Ebensowenig zu früh. Er trifft genau dann ein, wenn er es für richtig hält." 
"Den Tod als Gewissheit... geringe Aussicht auf Erfolg... worauf warten wir noch?"  Gimli

forrest gump
"Das Leben ist wie eine Schachtel Pralinen - man weiß nie was man kriegt." "Dumm ist der, der Dummes tut." 

lord of war
"Es befinden sich weltweit über 550 Millionen Schusswaffen im Umlauf. Das heißt, auf diesem Planeten hat jeder zwölfte Mensch eine Schusswaffe. Das führt zu der einen Frage - wie bewaffnet man die anderen elf?" 
<LI>"Man sagt, das Böse siegt, wenn die Guten tatenlos zusehen. Man sollte besser sagen: ‚Das Böse siegt immer.‘" <LI>"Was ne Verlademannschaft in Heathrow an einem Tag macht, schafft ein Haufen unterernährter Einheimischer aus Sierra Leone in 10 Minuten."


----------



## Dextra17 (1. November 2008)

Scarface:

"Du willst mir Befehle geben??? Die einzigen die mir Befehle geben sind meine Eier!!! Hast du Eier????" - Toni Montana

Eines meiner liebsten Zitate 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Leckerlie (2. November 2008)

Rambo:

"Sind das die Sachen die sie haben wollten?"
"Ja"
"Hab ich noch nie gesehen die sachen, was ist das?"
"Sprengzünder"
"und das?, was ist das?"
"Das ist Blaues Licht"
"und was macht das?"
"Es leuchted blau"


hammer geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thraslon (2. November 2008)

Gibt es nicht schon so einen Thread?


----------



## iggeblackmoore (3. November 2008)

Dr House:" Ihre Augen sind Asymetrischt, und mit Augen meine ich ihre Nippel."


Foxy Love"Doppel Dödel Dancil"

Doug:"Ich liebe das Porzelan."
Carry:" Achso, welches Muster hat es denn?"
Doug:"Schwul!"

Captian John J. Miller :" Das ist wie die verdammte Nadel im Nadelhaufen."

Meerjungfraumann:"Ich weiß noch als ich den Gürtel das erste mal benutzte, das war neunzehn hundert elf und zwölfzig"

Foxy:" Captain Herizzle, ich glaube ich habe einen schlaganfizzle."
Captain Hero:" Tut mir leid, ich versteh kein Schwarzösisch."


Ich hoffe mein Schaden hat kein Gehirn genommen
Homer Simpson

Marge:" Homer, du bringst uns noch alle um!"
Homer:"Oder ich sterbe bei dem Versuch."

Mit wievel T schreibt man unschuldig?
Homer Simpson

-Sie stehen kurz vor dem Abgrund, ihr müsst sie nur noch runter schupsen!!

-"Hat man das jemals schonmal gemacht"
"was?"
"einen army bomber von einem schiff zu starten?"
"nein"
"mhh....ja okay...okay..."

-Homer:"Ich hab nicht gelogen, ich habe nur mit meinem mund gedichtet."

- Nelson:" Ich hasse milch, die kommt aus Kuhpimmeln."

Gestern stand ich am Abgrund, heute bin ich einen Schritt weiter

Spongebob: Ich bin so sauer!
Patrick: Ich auch!
Spongebob: Warum bist du denn sauer?
Patrick: Ich kann meine Stirn nicht sehen!

Sind noch welche von sehr viel früher, aber sie sind zumeist lustig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schleppel (3. November 2008)

"Ich halte das metrische System für ein Werk des Teufels. Mein Wagen braucht genau 40 Messrouten bis zum grossen Fass, das gefällt mir so und soll verdammtnochmal auch so bleiben"
-Ape Simspson


Ich shcufte nicht am Sabbath, Weib! Die Pocken über dich!
-Homer




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Naarg (3. November 2008)

Dr. Cox: "Für mich ist Sex ein Sport - genauso wie Squash. Man spielt eine halbe Stunde, schwitzt etwas und hofft das man nichts in Auge bekommt!"
ich liebe Scrubs


----------



## vollmi (3. November 2008)

Aus dem Kopf zitiert.

"Wir waren Helden"
Captain an seinen Uofz der im Vietnamkrieg nur immer mit seiner Pistole rumläuft statt auch ein M16 wie die Soldaten mitzunehmen.

Captain: Wollen sie nicht endlich ein M16 in den Kampf nehmen?
Uofz: Sollte es soweit kommen das ich ein ein M16 brauche, werden genügend davon auf dem Boden rumliegen.

mfG René


----------



## vickie (3. November 2008)

Nukular, das Wort heißt Nukular!!!
--- Homer Simpson ---

Ich würde ja gerne helfen aber das hier in meiner Tasse ist Scoth und fühle mich schon zu gehasselhoft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


--- Dr. Celso ---


----------



## Cookie Jar (3. November 2008)

Fight Club  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   "Also, wir werden die Woche aufteilen. Ok? Also, du gehst zu Lymphom und zu Tuberkulose." – "Du gehst zu Tuberkolose… Das kommt nicht so gut mit meinem Rauchen." –"Ok! Schön! Bitte! Hodenkrebs dürfte ja wohl klar sein, nicht?" –"Also, eigentlich hab ich noch eher `ne Berechtigung als du. Du hast immer noch Eier." – "Das ist `n Scherz!?"      

 – "Keine Ahnung... Glaubst du?"   Cloe sah aus wie die lächelnde Ausgabe von Meryl Streeps Gerippe, das auf Partys rumlief und besonders nett zu allen war."  

           Das Kondom ist der gläserne Pantoffel unserer Generation. Du schlüpfst hinein, wenn du einen Fremden triffst... Du tanzt die ganze Nacht... Und weg damit. Das Kondom mein ich, nicht den Fremden."


----------



## Saytan (3. November 2008)

Dragonball Z:Its over NINETHOUSAND!


----------



## Ryn4tw (4. November 2008)

Crisis Core: Final Fantasy VII

''If you want to be a Hero you need Dreams...and Honor.'' - Angeal


----------



## dalai (4. November 2008)

South Park (ich weiss, ist kein Film): „Was ist fünfmal zwei? Kommt Kinder, nicht so schüchtern, gebt euch einfach einen Ruck! Ja Clyde.“ - „Zwölf?!“ - „OK, jetzt wollen wir mal 'ne Antwort von jemanden hören, der kein totaler Schwachkopf ist.“


----------



## Dextra17 (4. November 2008)

Predator:

-Hey du blutest!
 - Ich hab keine Zeit zu bluten! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## b1ubb (5. November 2008)

*X-Man 2*
 "Sagen wirs mal so, ich kenne ein kleines Mädchen das durch Wände gehen kann."
"Was willst du?" "Du weisst was ich will. Die Frage ist was ud willst."

*Blade*
"Was ist das? Riecht als hätte sich ein Vampir damit den Hintern abgewischt."
*
Bad Boys*
"Du solltest dir echt ganz schnell was einfallen lassen!" - "Wieso eigentlich immer ich?"
"Hey, das hier ist "ne Aufgabe für echte Polizisten,
wir spielen hier nicht "3 Engel für Charlie".
"Großartig, die Schlägertruppe ist da!"


----------



## picollo0071 (5. November 2008)

Lucky # S7evin:
"Noch so ein blöder Spruch, und ich brech dir die Nase." - "Die ist schon gebrochen"


Mfg Gabriel


----------



## ZAM (5. November 2008)

Predator-1-Zitate 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich wollte einige Zitate zu Ghostbusters 1 und 2 bringen - aber die Filme platzen vor zitatträchtigen Kommentaren.. wäre zuviel :>


----------



## b1ubb (5. November 2008)

ZAM schrieb:


> Ich wollte einige Zitate zu Ghostbusters 1 und 2 bringen - aber die Filme platzen vor zitatträchtigen Kommentaren.. wäre zuviel :>



Zam du hast mich jetzt in meine Kindheitversetzt und ich musste mir jetzt echt ein paar gute Zitate raussuchen von* Ghostbusters 2*:

"Alle, die ein nationales Monument sind, bitte einmal die Hand heben. Oh, hallo Miss!"
"Hervorragend Lois, kurz aber völlig Sinnlos!"
"Ob sie unter der Toga nackt ist? ... Sie ist Französin, ihr wisst das!"
"Peter? Für ne Weile war er semi-schizo, aber jetzt ist er voll schizo!!"
"Es gibt so viele Löcher auf der 1st Avenue. ... Wir haben nicht gedacht, dass das irgendjemand bemerkt."
*
Ghostbuster 1:*

"Bist Du ein Gott?" - "Nein." - "Dann, stirb!"
"Er schleimte mich voll!!" 
"Es besteht eine klitzekleine Chance, dass wir überleben! – STILLE – Ich liebe diesen Plan. Ich bin begeistert daran teil zu haben. Lasst es uns tun!"
"Hey, wir sind vollgeschleimt worden!" – "Großartig. Hebt etwas für mich auf!" 
"Hey, wo führen denn diese Stufen hin?" - "Sie führen nach oben!" 
"Ich hab" schon bessere Jobs als diesen gekündigt."


----------



## Dextra17 (7. November 2008)

Für unseren ZAM hab ich hier ein paar Perlen vom ersten Predator Teil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*Predator 1:*


"Hey, diese stinkende Scheiße kannst du mir nicht anbieten, Mann!" - "Ihr seid eine Bande von blöden W***rn, wisst ihr das? Das Zeug hier macht euch zum supergeilen Dinosaurier! Genau wie mich!"

"Major... das solltest du dir unbedingt mal ansehen!" - "Hast du Hawkings gefunden?" - "Ich... Ich kann das nicht sagen." 

"Wenn das hier Südamerikaner sind, bin ich n abgef***ter Chinese." <--- *Best*

"Wenn es blutet, können wir es töten."

*Der Pate 1:*

"Ich mache ihm ein Angebot das er nich ablehnen kann."

"Wo steht geschrieben, dass man keinen Polizisten erschiessen kann?"

"Lass die Waffe! Nimm die Calloni."

"Er sagte ihm, entweder kommt seine Unterschrift auf den Vertrag oder sein Gehirn."


----------



## Vreen (7. November 2008)

you see, madness as you know is like gravity,
all it takes is a little push.

na welcher film?


----------



## Lucelia (7. November 2008)

*auf deinen avatar zeig*





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 the dark knight is einfach spitze


Ironman:

Tony Stark: Give me a scotch. I'm starving.

Tony Stark: *They* say that the best weapon is the one you never have to fire. I respectfully disagree. I prefer the weapon you only have to fire once. That's how Dad did it, that's how America does it... and it's worked out pretty well so far. I present to you the newest in Stark Industries' Freedom line. Find an excuse to let one of these off the chain, and I personally guarantee, the bad guys won't even wanna come out of their caves. Ladies and gentlemen, for your consideration... the Jericho.

Virginia 'Pepper' Potts: [after Stark's one night stand with Christine] I have your clothes here; they've been dry cleaned and pressed. And there's a car waiting for you outside that will take you anywhere you'd like to go.
Christine Everheart: You must be the famous Pepper Potts.
Virginia 'Pepper' Potts: [smiles and nods] Indeed I am.
Christine Everheart: After all these years, Tony still has you picking up the dry cleaning.
Virginia 'Pepper' Potts: I do anything and everything Mr. Stark requires. Including occasionally taking out the trash. Will that be all?


----------



## Dextra17 (9. November 2008)

Ok nun kommt einer meiner absoluten Lieblingsfilme:
*
Stirb Langsam 1:*

"...und diesmal verschwindet John Wayne nicht mit Grace Kelly im Sonnenuntergang." - "Das war Gary Cooper, Du A****loch!"

"5 Millionen Terroristen gibt es auf der Welt und ich muss an einen geraten der kleinere Füße hat als meine Schwester!"

"Bumm! Zwei Punkte." 

"Helsinki-Syndrom wie Helsinki, Schweden?" - "Nein, Finnland."

"Ich hab grad versucht einen 100 Jahre alten Keks runter zu würgen. Was tun die da heutzutage eigentlich rein?" - "Zucker, angereichertes Mehl, mit Wasserstoff angereichertes Planzenöl, Polysorbat Nr. 60 und gelben Farbstoff Nr. 5. Alles was ein Junge zum Ranwachsen braucht."

"Yippiyayeah Schweinebacke!"

McClane: "Ich hab´ gar nicht gewusst, dass sie in Japan
auch Weihnachten feiern!? - Takagi: Pearl Harbor hat
nicht funktioniert, jetzt bombardieren wir sie mit
Videorecordern.
Wir sind flexibel."

"Nun habe ich eine Maschinenpistole. HO, HO, HO!!!"


----------



## Camô (9. November 2008)

King of Queens:

Arthur stöbert in der Handtasche von Carrie rum, um an Geld zu kommen, sie erwischt ihn dabei und er hält ihre Antibabypillen in der Hand:
A: "Und was ist das?"
C: "Das sind meine Antibabypillen, Dad."
A: "Antibabypillen .... FASST ER DICH ETWA AN??"

Carrie: "Los haut ab, geht nach Hause. Ich muss mit Doug reden ... und schöne Grüße an eure Frauen ... und Mutter ..."
Spence : "Sie hat keinen Führerschein!!"

Simpsons:

Marge: "Homer, vor der Tür steht ein Wissenschaftler."
Homer: "Ist es Batman??"
Marge: "Nein, ein Wissenschaftler."
Homer: "Batman ist Wissenschaftler."
Marge: "Es ist nicht Batman!!"

Bart: "Hallo, ich würde gerne Al sprechen, Nachname Koholiker."

Lisa würgt Bart:
Homer: "Nein Lisa nicht! Deine Hände sind nicht stark genug!"

Bart und Lisa prügeln sich im Zimmer von Lisa darum, wer die größere Anerkennung der Eltern geniesst, seitdem sie Starspieler in ihren Eishockeymannschaften sind, Marge versucht zu schlichten:
Marge: "Hört auf Kinder! Wir lieben euch beide gleichermaßen viel. Ihr steht nicht im Konkurrenzkampf zueinander - ich wiederhole, ihr steht nicht im Konkurrenzkampf zueinander!"
Homer (kommt angestürmt): "Soeben hat Chief Wiggum angerufen und gesagt, dass Barts Mannschaft gegen Lisas antritt. Somit steht ihr im direkten Konkurrenzkampf zueinander! Ich will dass ihr um die Liebe eurer Eltern kämpft, der Gewinner wird bejubelt, während der Verlierer gandenlos verhöhnt und ausgebuht wird. Kämpft, kämpft, kämpft, kämpft, kämpft, ..."


----------



## iggeblackmoore (9. November 2008)

Camô schrieb:


> King of Queens:
> 
> Arthur stöbert in der Handtasche von Carrie rum, um an Geld zu kommen, sie erwischt ihn dabei und er hält ihre Antibabypillen in der Hand:
> A: "Und was ist das?"
> ...




Lustige Zitate sind immer noch die besten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sTereoType (10. November 2008)

*Blades of Glory:*
Jimmy sieht wie sein Kumpel und Eislaufpartner Chazz seiner Freundin an den Busen fässt
Chazz: "It's not what it looks like. It's like a handshake, you know, a boobshake"
(aus dem Kopf zitiert, abweichungen möglich ^^)


----------



## Camô (10. November 2008)

iggeblackmoore schrieb:


> Lustige Zitate sind immer noch die besten
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


War das jetzt ironisch gemeint?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rheagar (10. November 2008)

"Spiel mir das Lied vom Tod"

Jemand soll gehängt werden. Als "Falltür" am Galgen wird jedoch ein Mensch missbraucht.
Der Henker: "Keep your lovin' brother happy" ...

"Ich hab schonmal drei von diesen Mänteln gesehen. Sie haben am Bahnhof auf jemanden gewartet. In den Mänteln waren drei Männer, und in den Männern drei Kugeln." - Harmonica 

"Soll ich einem Mann trauen, der sich'n Gürtel umschnallt und außerdem Hosenträger hat? Einem Mann, der noch nicht mal seiner eigenen Hose vertraut?" - Frank


----------



## Dextra17 (11. November 2008)

Holy smoke! Nun ist der Film *The Big Lebowski* dran. Der platzt vor Zitaten, aber einige führe ich hier mal an:

"...und ich vermisse meinen Aktenkoffer." " Was sind sie von Beruf?" "Ich bin arbeitslos..."

"Ach und noch was Dude, Chinamann ist nicht der politisch korrekte Terminus! Amerikaner asiatischer Abstammung." "Mann Walter, das war keiner von den Jungs, die uns hier das Eisenbahn-Netz gelegt haben."

"Bekackt?... ja, das ist ihre Antwort auf alles!"

"Das ist nicht meine Freundin. Ich helfe ihr nur schwanger zu werden."

"Es gibt Tage, da frisst man den Bären und Tage, da wird man vom Bären gefressen."

"Ich bin der DUDE! - Und so sollten Sie mich auch nennen, ist das klar?! Entweder so, oder seine Dudeheit, oder Duda, oder, oder auch El Duderino, falls Ihnen das mit den Kurznamen nicht so liegt...!"

"Ich brauche kein Mitleid, ich brauche meinen verdammten Johannes." - "Wofür brauchst du den denn?"

"Mein Chef hat mir gesagt, dass mit deinem Cable-anschluss something wrong ist."

"Sag mir eins, Dude: Musst du eigentlich immer so viel fluchen?" - "Was"n das für"ne bekackte Frage?"

*Einfach ein absoluter Klassiker 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*


----------



## Knallfix (12. November 2008)

Boondock Saints

"Ich bin um 9 zurück. Und kratz die Katze von der Wand!"


----------



## Dextra17 (18. November 2008)

Hier ist ja nischt los... -.-' Ich hau nochmal schnell ein paar Zitat von *Scarface* raus!!!

"Alles, was ich habe auf dieser Welt, ist mein Wort und meine Eier, und die breche ich nicht; für niemanden, ist da klar?"

"Das hast du davon. Guck dich jetzt an, du dummer Furz. Ich habe dir gesagt, keine Kinder. Aber du wolltest ja nicht hören..."

"Ich hab 8 Killer mit Polizeimarken und wenn die zuschlagen, dann rauchts."

"Jeder Tag auf der Erde ist besser als unter der Erde."

"Wollt ihr uns verarschen? Wir sind doch keine Gepäckträger."

Frank Lopez: "Was willst du mit der Kanone, Tony?" Tony Montana: "Ich will kein Geld, ich will nichts, ich hab... Wie heißt das noch? Paranoia!"


----------

